# Chipotle time



## crankybuzzard (Apr 28, 2017)

2 pounds going into the smoke for 24-36 hours, depends on when the rains come my way.  

Nothing but smoke for the first 8 hours and then 150 until completion or it rains.  Dehydrator is the last resort. 

Using my Cranky blend of pellets for this one. 












IMG_9176.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 28, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2017)

Cranky blend pellets....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Cranky blend pellets....    :biggrin:




This "special" blend has been tasting pretty good!  :sausage:


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 28, 2017)

Yeah, it tastes pretty good, feels pretty good too I bet.   :biggrin:

Love me some fresh chipotles...  I'm in.
Point cause I know it's going to be great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 29, 2017)

I bet those are gonna be good!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 29, 2017)

I had to take them out of the smoker this morning due to a chance of rain, and it's already at80%+ humidity here.  

So onto the dehydrator they go.  












IMG_9181.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Apr 29, 2017






Smelling good in the garage!


----------



## sundown farms (Apr 29, 2017)

Well Cranky, according to the map the front has gotten to you but there does not look like much rain. I am in Houston and looking forward to getting a few more hours of smoke on some BB and Beef Ribs.

I want to try Chipotle and appreciate seeing how it is going for you. What temp are you running the dehydrator?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 29, 2017)

Sundown Farms said:


> Well Cranky, according to the map the front has gotten to you but there does not look like much rain. I am in Houston and looking forward to getting a few more hours of smoke on some BB and Beef Ribs.
> 
> I want to try Chipotle and appreciate seeing how it is going for you. What temp are you running the dehydrator?



Yep, no rain thus far, except a few light sprinkles.  The humidity outside is the killer for this.  

I have the dehydrator set on 130 for now.  Around dark I'll drop it down to 90 and let it go overnight.  I ended up with around 16 hours of smoke on them and my garage smells great.   My bride disagrees, she said it's a bit too pungent out there for her!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2017)

What peppers you using. 

I did this with japs last year.   Still have some power left


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 29, 2017)

c farmer said:


> What peppers you using.
> 
> I did this with japs last year.   Still have some power left



Red jalapeños from the pepper guy down the road.


----------



## tardissmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I ended up with around 16 hours of smoke on them and my garage smells great.   My bride disagrees, she said it's a bit too pungent out there for her!


Sauerkraut juice, chipotles, iron forging, etc. You really know how to create a man cave. Smoke on, brother!!


----------



## tropics (Apr 30, 2017)

I bet if I could eat hot stuff I would like them

Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (May 1, 2017)

Whisky blend wash down for those Cranky blend japs! Are they done yet? Do you dry them completely for a powder or plan to pack and preserve in oil kind of thing?

Point!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 1, 2017)

TardisSmoker said:


> Sauerkraut juice, chipotles, iron forging, etc. You really know how to create a man cave. Smoke on, brother!!


Garage smelled GOOD after those started up!


tropics said:


> I bet if I could eat hot stuff I would like them
> 
> Richie


Richie,

If you cut them open and remove the seeds and membrane before smoking, they really aren't too spicy.


Browneyesvictim said:


> Whisky blend wash down for those Cranky blend japs! Are they done yet? Do you dry them completely for a powder or plan to pack and preserve in oil kind of thing?
> 
> Point!


I shall be grinding them tonight, along with the above mentioned wash down!  Watch for an update and recipes.

I have some in the frig that I packed in adobo sauce, but this batch will be turned into powder and then mixed with a few other spices for chili and a brisket rub I make now and then.

I started with 2 pounds and ended up at 4 ounces!


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

Ok, a major sneezing fit later, I got the chipotle peppers all ground up and into a container.  Since I'm working at a different plant this week, I'll be doing the chipotle rub late in the week or early next.

After the peppers are dried to the point that they are crunchy, put them into the blender and let it spin.  Pulse it now and then to make certain all of the parts are ground finely.













IMG_9206[1].JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017


















IMG_9207[1].JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017






Next, I strain the powder through a seive to get out any seeds or pieces that didn't grind up.  This is the part where I recommend that you DON'T inhale deeply.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_9209[1].JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017






Now you can use the chipotle chili powder for most anything!













IMG_9210[1].JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ May 2, 2017






Like I said above, 2 pounds of the raw peppers provided 4 ounces of dried peppers and 3.5 ounces of powder.

If you do this, keep some Kleenex handy, you WILL sneeze!


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2017)

Nice!

Now is this pepper guy down the street a neighbor or a store?

I would love to get my hands on some ripe jalapenos and other ripe peppers as well.


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Nice!
> 
> Now is this pepper guy down the street a neighbor or a store?
> 
> I would love to get my hands on some ripe jalapenos and other ripe peppers as well.


Pepper guy is a neighbor at the end of the street.  He has a large green house and grows peppers year round for his family and he sells some at the farmer's market in Dallas.  I welded a few things up for him last week and when he asked what he owed me I told him what I usually do, a bag of peppers.  

Sometimes I get pablano or bells, but most of the time it's green jalapenos.  This time he asked if I wanted red, well duh!  

Money seldom ever changes hands in my neighborhood, we have a lot of folks that cook, grow, make, and craft.  Lots of bartering.


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Pepper guy is a neighbor at the end of the street.  He has a large green house and grows peppers year round for his family and he sells some at the farmer's market in Dallas.  I welded a few things up for him last week and when he asked what he owed me I told him what I usually do, a bag of peppers.
> 
> Sometimes I get pablano or bells, but most of the time it's green jalapenos.  This time he asked if I wanted red, well duh!
> 
> Money seldom ever changes hands in my neighborhood, we have a lot of folks that cook, grow, make, and craft.  Lots of bartering.


Good to know I could possibly catch some at the Dallas farmers market... if I can find parking.  The old setup was nice and simple.  The new setup seems to be getting WAY too fancy and complex to simply just go and buy some produce.  

It's a shame too because I would often like to stop there and pick up a pint or 2 of the Chilitepin King Salsa but the parking, special events, and the herd of business people doing lunch there turn it into a 45 minute ordeal to find parking, walk over, and buy 2 jars of salsa or some peppers during the lunch hour when I pass through downtown Dallas :(

Anyhow, enough crying and moaning from me.  I'll manage. I always do :D


----------



## crankybuzzard (May 2, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Good to know I could possibly catch some at the Dallas farmers market... if I can find parking.  The old setup was nice and simple.  The new setup seems to be getting WAY too fancy and complex to simply just go and buy some produce.
> 
> It's a shame too because I would often like to stop there and pick up a pint or 2 of the Chilitepin King Salsa but the parking, special events, and the herd of business people doing lunch there turn it into a 45 minute ordeal to find parking, walk over, and buy 2 jars of salsa or some peppers during the lunch hour when I pass through downtown Dallas :(
> 
> Anyhow, enough crying and moaning from me.  I'll manage. I always do :D


EARLY Saturday morning when they first open is when we go.  I agree about the "NEW" setup out there, getting WAY to commercialized, and if they have their way, little guys like my neighbor won't be selling out there any longer.  That would include some of the small salsa and jelly makers as well.

If you make it out there, and he's selling, his sign is Ware's Peppers.  Depends on the week as to what' he'll have.


----------



## tallbm (May 2, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> EARLY Saturday morning when they first open is when we go.  I agree about the "NEW" setup out there, getting WAY to commercialized, and if they have their way, little guys like my neighbor won't be selling out there any longer.  That would include some of the small salsa and jelly makers as well.
> 
> If you make it out there, and he's selling, his sign is Ware's Peppers.  Depends on the week as to what' he'll have.


Thanks for the tip.  I would love to buy a bunch of peppers and smoke them to make my own chili powder and paprika.

When the freeze came through last year it killed my Pequin plant and I had to quickly salvage about 40 little wilting peppers.  I threw them on the grill mat while smoking a ribeye roast and man those little smoked peppers came out awesome!

I'd like to intentionally smoke some when I get a chance rather than being forced to find a use for peppers that were on their way out :)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 2, 2017)

I'll be using some pretty soon!


----------



## indaswamp (May 3, 2017)

Cranky, you are a man of my own heart... I have been making chipotles for years. Also make home made Louisiana hot sauce with cayennes, and home made sriracha with the bumper crop of fall red jalapenos after picking the green ones for use in garden fresh salsa. I am looking forward to a big batch of chipotles this year on the new smoker. I also have Pablanos this year and plan on making home made ancho chili powder. Next year I want to plant paprika peppers inda mix.


----------



## smokedcaveman (Aug 17, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Ok, a major sneezing fit later, I got the chipotle peppers all ground up and into a container.  Since I'm working at a different plant this week, I'll be doing the chipotle rub late in the week or early next.
> 
> After the peppers are dried to the point that they are crunchy, put them into the blender and let it spin.  Pulse it now and then to make certain all of the parts are ground finely.
> 
> ...


Brother, this has me licking the monitor!!


----------

